# Decatur, GA - ID 32968, apx 2 yr old F B&T



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

***Please crosspost***
She is not yet on petfinder, so here is all the info I have at this time. 

This girl is around 2 years old and on the smaller side for a GSD. Sweet, but shy, she is in with other dogs, but an experienced handler is preferred to help with her lack of socialization. If you are interested in adoption/rescue please contact Jamie Martinez, the adoption-rescue coordinator. 

ID# 32968

















Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
Dekalb County Animal Services


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful bi-color. Looks very thin. Bump for the pretty girl


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

she is beautiful


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

This girl is still in need, now listed on petfinder: Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: ID32968_Cage 312: Petfinder

Please continue to post for her!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can someone do an eval on this girl? I have someone that is looking for a young female shepherd but has to be good with other dogs as he wants a friend for his male shep. Please let me know if someone can see what shes like


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Rescued!!!


----------

